# e46 320d high pressure pump problem



## Jux (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys I have a strange problem and I am out of solutions, so are my mechanics.
It's about 2000 e46 320d, 136hp, automatic transmission.

The engine shut down during driving (this happened 2 months ago). After towing and visiting mechanic, the diagnosis was ECU of high pressure diesel pump (BOSCH VP44) was bad, probably burned. I sent the pump to bosch specialist and I had it repaired (cost was around 300 EUR + removing and mounting). Car started and was running good for around 2 weeks until one morning it couldn't start. 

After going to mechanic again, again the diagnosis was high pressure pump. I sent it again and it was repaired again. When my mechanic repaired it it wasn't working. 

When he cranked the engine little bit of smoke came out of one of the fuel lines and nothing. Fuel isn't coming to injectors, the pump isn't giving pressure. Diesel is coming to pump good. 

Bosch pump technician says the pump works perfectly on test table.
Another thing: now when he cranks the engine, engine fuse is immediately blown. Re replaced it a few times and it always blows out. When he disconnects the pump (on the plug), the fuse isn't blowing.

Please help me if you have any solution, this is going on for 2 months now and I am desperate and pissed.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't have any magic bullets for you for that particular version of the car, but given the age of the car and the region you live in (damp, corrosive), my guess is that you either have a bad/intermittent ground or a short that's causing your electrical system to overload the electronics and circuitry in your fuel system. I would grab the schematics for your car and find out where the fuel system electronics are grounded (especially the fuel pump), and which wiring harnesses they operate through. Trace them, find and clean the grounding points first, then trace the wires looking for chafing, heat damage or evidence of moisture near the connectors. These simple steps eliminate most of these kinds of problems in my experience.

If that doesn't work, it's time to run more sophisticated tests on the electrical system. Take it to a shop that specializes in either automotive electrical issues, or BMWs - preferably both.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Geotrash is right on target, there. :thumbup:


----------

